# Urgent foster needed in Northamptonshire,Oxfordshire area.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We urgently need a foster home for a female cat that had kittens 8 weeks ago for a about a week until a space is available in the rescue she is going to. Kittens are being fostered elsewhere as mum has really had enough of them now and just needs some rest now bless her.
She is going to a rescue in Northamptonshire so we are ideally looking for somewhere in or close to Northampton as possible, the Kittens are being fostered by myself in Oxfordshire so if a foster home could be found either in Oxfordshire or Northamptonshire that would be great.
If anyone can help please email us at [email protected]

All possible foster homes will be home checked.

Many thanks for taking the Time to read this

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is this the little tortie girl whose fluffy kittens you are fostering kelly-joy? Can you post a picture to refresh our memory a little.....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes the foster she is with currently granddad sadly has tumours in his brain and isn't expected to live very long so understandably she wants to go up to be with him. I think we are going to need a foster for the injured cat as well as I think he is coming back out of the vets today until we get his results back to see if he has cancer or not I can't foster either as I have these 4 kittens and have a chinchilla as well at the moment fostering as rescue having him can't take him for a week plus all my own fur babies so its madness here but just the way I like it lol
I have to sort two cats that have 1 week old kittens as well so busy busy today lol

anyway here some pics of Angel


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I found someone will update as soon as I get telephone number of person and we can get her home checked please all keep your fingers crossed


----------

